# Models of Coasters



## Alan Parsons

Has anybody got any information about models of coasters, in particular models of the beautiful Dutch/German/Danish coasters of the 1950's and 60's?
I have never seen any kts of this type of ship for sale nor hulls or plans. They are very popular ships with enthusiasts and I'm surprised that models of them are so rare. Can anybody help?


----------



## 6639

hi, Alan,
a number of years ago Billing Boats made a kit of such a coaster called Mercantic.
They no longer produce this kit, but some years ago I built a hull and superstructure of one and used them as plugs for grp moulds.
these were passed on to Metcalf Mouldings, who in turn sold them, with many other moulds on to Models by Design in Devon.
So if you fancy building from hull and superstructure there is at least one 1950's coaster available. neil.


----------



## Shipbuilder

There is tons of info about coasters in various books. Steam Coasters by C V Waine for instance, also several other of his books are chock full of plans. Here are a couple I built from plans in his books, GLEN HELEN & ASHFIELD.
Can't help you with kits though, far too difficult for me & far too limited in their scope. Much easier & cheaper to scratchbuild.
Bob


----------



## vectiscol

Wasn't there a plastic kit of a Shell coastal tanker? About a year ago I saw a faded box in a model shop, with what looked like Russian text. Try typing Shell Welder in Google.


----------



## Tankman

The magazine "Marine Modelling International" publish plans for the Dutch coaster "Frans-W" in 1:48 scale as well as plans for Cory's "Corbeach" of 1957 and Kelly's "Ballyloran" of 1958. Their website can be found at: www.traplet.com
Some coaster plans from the old "Model Maker" magazine and past and current "Model Boats" magazine can be found at www.myhobbystore.com

Hope this is of help,
Chris


----------



## nikon boy

As far as plastic construction kits go Revell make a kit of the Hawian Pilot and Shell Welder Tanker in about 400th scale 8-12 inches in length approx and these should be available at the larger hobby retailers or from Hannants or great models webstore online


----------



## BINUS

You could always go the scratch built root, my 7ft -4 inch SS NORRIX


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Binus,

That is a really superb model. Don't recall ever seeing better. Bit too big for me to build that sort of thing, but I think it must be great fun to sail. Assume it is R/C.

Unfortunately, one rarely comes across anyone who scratchbuilds model ships of any size these days! Most people will just say (or think) "I could never do anything like that, and that is the end of it!" My problem with large building is simply space, but if I won the lottery, I would get a big workshop and build a big R/C model.
Best wishes
Bob


----------



## BINUS

Hi Bob, You also build some lovely models, to small for my old fingers and eye,s.


----------



## Shipbuilder

I changed over to miniatures for convenience when I was at sea, but never got round to bigger ones after I left. Just turned 65 now, but I feel that building miniatures helps fingers and eyes keep supple.
Here is sailing coaster BROOKLANDS.
Bob


----------



## torvald

*Mercantic body plan*

Hi!
I’m a naval architect student at the Royal Institute of Technology in Stockholm. I'm really intrested in getting a bodyplan of the mercantic hull. The reason why I'm interested is that one of the ships in that series is still running under Swedish flag with the name Polfors (ex Mercandan http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mercandan_1967.htm ) as an educational platform for seamen. I want to use the ship to verify a manoeuvring simulation script that I have been programming and an important part in that would be to have the body plan. Unfortunately has not the owner of today any body plan only general arrangement drawings, scantlings and shell extrusions. So if you have the body plan and would be willing to help me I would really appreciate it.

regards Torvald


----------



## Jetstar

*Coaster*

Hi Torvald. I was just doing some research on a model coaster I have just aquired. It was a wooden kit model of the sister ship you are talking about and requires restoration! It was radio controled. I will be Ebaying in next week. I could send you some pictures for your study? Thank you.
Jetstar.


----------



## ray bloomfield

nikon boy said:


> As far as plastic construction kits go Revell make a kit of the Hawian Pilot and Shell Welder Tanker in about 400th scale 8-12 inches in length approx and these should be available at the larger hobby retailers or from Hannants or great models webstore online


I was interested in obtaining the kit of Shell Welder abt 4 yrs ago and that the maritime museum in Rotterdam had some. When there I asked they had none left and that the patterns had been transferred to some Russian outfit. Dead end!! Not on Hannants list any longer. But would still like to obtain one, if any exist.


----------



## torvald

Hi Jetstar!

If you could send me the pictures I would really apreciate it! My e-mail is torvald(at)kth.se

Thank you!
Torvald


----------



## MMYuen

*Danish coaster Mercantic ship model*

There's one on eBay for sale right now.


----------



## Barrie Youde

Last Christmas I was given a kit for the building of a model of a19th century topsail schooner, per Cornall Model Boats,which has given me much pleasure.

All frames were pre-cut in plywood and fixed to a longitudinal bulkhead above the keel. Thus the basic shape of the hull was provided - and the first hurdle overcome. Planking of the hull (carvel) was more difficult than I had anticipated, but a little perseverance has produced a passable hull, when painted.

Fitting-out on deck has been relatively easy. A difficulty in the rigging (standing-rigging only, at this stage) has proved to be the seizing of the tiny blocks and dead-eyes in place. My ageing fingers find it difficult to cope with fine work in cotton-thread. The solution has been to use the alternative of fine copper wire, which is far more malleable and less random in its own intentions.

It will be 23 inches LOA (including bowsprit and boom). Delivery has been requested for Christmas ths year, but I make no promises!


----------



## loco

SHELL WELDER is frequently available via eBay, mostly but not always in Eastern Europe. It is produced in Russia now, and some of the mouldings are showing signs of wear in the masters. 

I bought two from British Columbia, one from Germany; one was built as intended, the other two converted to dry cargo coasters.

A set of etched hand/guard rails, tank wheels, etc, are available in the UK, as are transfers for the name and draft marks, funnel banding, etc.

martyn


----------



## Dartskipper

It's not surprising that the Shell Welder kit is showing its age. It was produced originally by FROG models, a.k.a. Lines Brothers in Margate, Kent, in the early 1960's. In an attempt to keep the company profitable, they shipped their injection mould tooling to the then USSR for production, the kits being returned to the UK for packaging. Interestingly, the USSR Government refused permission for their state owned factories to produce any of the NATO aircraft models! After the break up of the Soviet Union, these old Frog tools have migrated around Europe, Revell Germany even getting some back, such as the tools for the South Goodwin lightship.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Brig _Admirable,_ and coaster _Helen Craig _-
Bob


----------

